# Things that you think only your Tarantula does



## LucasNorth (Nov 14, 2011)

My G. pulchripes buries its front 4 legs under the substrate whenever it is just chillin,
also my A. avic always waits at the front of her tunnel with her butt hanging out and back legs dangling.

Was curious if anyone else had any "exceptional" behaviour they think is unique (maybe some behaviour is more common than I think)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEB (Nov 14, 2011)

My H. maculata also hangs her legs and abdomen out the end of her tunnel. I never really understood why.


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III (Nov 14, 2011)

My G. rosea will burrow just enough to bury her head and front legs, leaving her abdomen sticking up in the air. Kind of weird to see for the first time.


----------



## Slevin (Nov 14, 2011)

My A. versicolor does the same thing, hangs at the end of a tube web and dangles her back legs out. My G. rosea loves her ping-pong ball (unlike my T. stirmi) but the weird part is instead of rolling it around, she will climb on top of it and wait til it rolls. But instead of bailing to remain up-right, she just kinda hangs on and ends up rolling with the ball onto her back. Then she releases the ball, flips over, and does it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 15, 2011)

This probably isn't at all unique to the tarantula, but my G. rosea likes to make a web underneath itself on the ground and then just... sit on it. 24/7. And then when I drop a cricket in it won't react very quickly unless it lands on the web, at which point it jumps right on it in half a second.


----------



## Vespula (Nov 15, 2011)

My G. pulchripes fills her water dish with dirt. Then sits on top of the dirt. Never understood why.


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 15, 2011)

Tarantulas do seem to have a habit of dirtying their water supply.. My OBT has a habit of freezing up 100% and becoming a rock, for instance ive had it on its glass wall about 2 inches from the substrate and when I shine a light on it
simply lets go of wall but makes no attempt to land gracefully just hits the ground and stays on its back (should it fall onto it) <- im kinda worried it does that but have noticed to no problems other than it


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 15, 2011)

my Male B Boihemi & male Lasiodora Parahybana can both stradulate :biggrin:


----------



## TB3Redneck (Nov 15, 2011)

One of my 6 G. Rosea sits like a pokie, for no reason at all, and it kinda freaks me out cause it looks so unnatural xD. Front two pairs of legs go straight forward, and her last two back pairs go straight back, and she arches them. It so awkward lol.


----------



## deathkorps (Nov 15, 2011)

TB3Redneck said:


> One of my 6 G. Rosea sits like a pokie, for no reason at all, and it kinda freaks me out cause it looks so unnatural xD. Front two pairs of legs go straight forward, and her last two back pairs go straight back, and she arches them. It so awkward lol.


my immature male rosea does that on occasion as well. i had a good chuckle the first time i saw it like that.


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 15, 2011)

My A. avicularia reacts like a cat being petted, pressing her abdomen against my finger when I pet her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## synyster (Nov 15, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> My A. avicularia reacts like a cat being petted, pressing her abdomen against my finger when I pet her.


You got it all wrong. It's actually defending itself by "hairing" you and want's you to stop.


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> You got it all wrong. It's actually defending itself by "hairing" you and want's you to stop.


*long sigh*


----------



## synyster (Nov 15, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> *long sigh*


Figures. Why do I even bother...

It's all good, you have a cute Avic kitten that must also purr when you stroke it's butt huh?


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> Figures. Why do I even bother...
> 
> It's all good, you have a cute Avic kitten that must also purr when you stroke it's butt huh?


::  LOL!!

Anyways...I KNOW something that my ts do that no other ts do... live at my house..HA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torrid (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's trying to hair but when they stick their abdomen up it is definitely a defensive stance..


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> Figures. Why do I even bother...
> 
> It's all good, you have a cute Avic kitten that must also purr when you stroke it's butt huh?


Hey hey, before you go getting all douchebag on me, it was not meant to be a disappointing dismissal of your post. I did not know that they do this in this manner, so it was a very interesting point that I APPRECIATE. My post was simply a jokingly way to say you have crushed my dream of owning a "purring" spider.:giggle: Sometimes I like to escape all the literal mumbo jumbo and put a little fun into these boards, which I will say is shot down quite often by posters with little to no sense of humor. Not a jab at you btw. Just sayin. Relaz people sheesh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

My spiders don't do anything that I think is unique to them......

They are spiders, they do weird things, unpredictable things and also some very predictable things, but I am not naive enough to think that only MY spiders do these things.

That sounded far grumpier than I intended it too, just saying, they are spiders afterall.....



synyster said:


> It's all good, you have a cute Avic kitten that must also purr when you stroke it's butt huh?


Rofl, But......we do know someone with an Avic that has 5.1 surround sound on it....that's awesome.


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> You got it all wrong. It's actually defending itself by "hairing" you and want's you to stop.


I've always found it odd that _Avicularia spp._ can't kick hair... seems like a crappy defense system where you have to push your body against the thing that is attacking you, very counter-intuitive.

Anyways, as Synyster said, that's what _Avicularia spp._ do as defense....



I have an _Orphnaecus sp._ who loves water.  In his enclosure I have a condiment cup as his water bowl.  His enclosure is heavily webbed, similar to an OBT, but everytime I have ever filled  his water bowl, he completely webs over it: the webbing is down on top of the water and completely covering the water bowl. This is where he sits all day long, on top of his little water bed.  This isn't because he wants more humidity either, I can(and have) soaked the other half of his enclosure to see if humidity is what he wanted.  This was wet for about 2 months yet he never cared to sit over on the wet substrate, always on his webbed over bowl. 

There are also two things I find interesting about the webbing of his bowl: 1) The water is not wicked from the condiment cup. Every other tarantula I have gets webbing in their bowls, the bowls will dry out instantly from it being sucked out.  I'm not talking a little bit of web either, I mean like a solid layer down into the cup directly on top of the water(picture placing a large piece of seran wrap over the cup and then pushing it down so its on top the water). This odd occurrence leads to 2) The webbing actually keeps the water in.  I can go for months without disturbing the condiment cup and the level of water will not change.  I'd assume this is because there is no way for it to evaporate, but that's only my assumption.

I've given up on changing the water though, clearly its not hurting anyone and he enjoys it.


----------



## advan (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> I've always found it odd that _Avicularia spp._ can't kick hair... seems like a crappy defense system where you have to push your body against the thing that is attacking you, very counter-intuitive.
> 
> Anyways, as Synyster said, that's what _Avicularia spp._ do as defense....


_Avicularia versicolor_ have been known to kick.


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 15, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> Hey hey, before you go getting all douchebag on me, it was not meant to be a disappointing dismissal of your post. I did not know that they do this in this manner, so it was a very interesting point that I APPRECIATE. My post was simply a jokingly way to say you have crushed my dream of owning a "purring" spider.:giggle: Sometimes I like to escape all the literal mumbo jumbo and put a little fun into these boards, which I will say is shot down quite often by posters with little to no sense of humor. Not a jab at you btw. Just sayin. Relaz people sheesh.


I'd say Synyster was just responding like that due the fact that the recent influx of newbs has been rather... well... I'll just leave it at that. I've been thinking along the same lines and noticed him hinting at it in other posts, in particular when talking to certain members.  It's very bothersome posting useful information and actually being helpful only to be blown off by some newb who knows everything yet they were the one asking the question.  Or that believes everything they read on their grandmother's brother's sister-in-law's website and then tries to argue about it even though several members with years of experience make multiple posts in a row saying the same thing.

Please, correct me if I'm wrong on how I took it Synyster!

(Also, not talking about you in particular, just speaking in generalities)

---------- Post added 11-15-2011 at 09:39 AM ----------




advan said:


> _Avicularia versicolor_ have been known to kick.


True! There's always the exceptions with tarantulas(kind of like grammer in English, ha).  Thanks for clarifying that for future readers :smile:


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> I'd say Synyster was just responding like that due the fact that the recent influx of newbs has been rather... well... I'll just leave it at that. I've been thinking along the same lines and noticed him hinting at it in other posts, in particular when talking to certain members.  It's very bothersome posting useful information and actually being helpful only to be blown off by some newb who knows everything yet they were the one asking the question.  Or that believes everything they read on their grandmother's brother's sister-in-law's website and then tries to argue about it even though several members with years of experience make multiple posts in a row saying the same thing.
> 
> Please, correct me if I'm wrong on how I took it Synyster!
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 15, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> True, I can understand. But really, what would this site be without noobs (myself included). Everyone was a noob at one point, EVERYONE. There are few experts in T's and even then most of the findings are subject to change and/or be nulled. There can be only very few "FACTS" said here, only experiences and opinions. I personally enjoy the excitement and eager nature of new owners. Yes there are alot of repeat posts but forums are typically new to alot of folks and can be confusing to navigate, even under instruction sometimes. While I've been using forums for roughly half a decade or so, there are still features I do not know about. Search functions wield numerous finds that few if any have time to traverse due to time constraints. Should be easy to find a helpful post but can be difficult due to poor titles. Anyways, synyster, I apologize if you felt offended. Not my intention. I DID learn from your post and you should continue to bother because it helps.


I think its not so much the fact that they are newbs, but more so their personality and attitude.  I understand being eager to learn and the repeat topic posts, I've even made a few myself.  But lately there have been quite a few where the repeat posts are made by the same people(even worse, within moments of the previous post) with maybe one word changed and then when they receive the same advice and answers in each post, they argue it.  That's not eager to learn at all, that's just being... idk, arrogant? Ignorant? Take your pick I suppose.

I hear you on the forum thing, just joined another forum over the last week for a new pet I have and even though its vBulletin like many others I've used, I find the layout confusing and difficult and my searches in general have turned up fruitless... just frustrating!


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> I think its not so much the fact that they are newbs, but more so their personality and attitude.  I understand being eager to learn and the repeat topic posts, I've even made a few myself.  But lately there have been quite a few where the repeat posts are made by the same people(even worse, within moments of the previous post) with maybe one word changed and then when they receive the same advice and answers in each post, they argue it.  That's not eager to learn at all, that's just being... idk, arrogant? Ignorant? Take your pick I suppose.


That's the thing....I don't mind helping noobs, even when the topic has been discussed a million times already. We were all new once, and I have no problem with that.

My personal issue arises with the noobs that join, and then act like they own the place. They haven't "paid their dues" so to speak on the forum. They ask for advice and argue it, get mad at other members or offended, and say things when they haven't been around long enough to get to know anyone...those are the sort of things that frustrate me.

If they're eager to learn, and respectful, it's all good, and I will take the time to help as much as I can.


----------



## synyster (Nov 15, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> My post was simply a jokingly way to say you have crushed my dream of owning a "purring" spider





High_Rolling_T said:


> Please, correct me if I'm wrong on how I took it Synyster!


HighRollingT described it well. I'm not the kind that comes back on ancient history, but I have had a certain outbreak with some of the newbies here. I, along with many others here, don't need to give information (alot of really knowledgeable people have stopped also) but instead we appreciate to post it to help others. I never bothered to actually want to use forums until last year, and I have to say these days I've found it a waste of time on _most_ points, but not all. Not yet...

So yeah, I took the reply in the wrong manner. I'm glad it helped you though. 

And also, _Avicularia versicolor_ are known for kicking and do have an urticating patch on top of the opisthosoma, allowing them to kick the setae like other known kickers. They just don't use it as much.




Shell said:


> Rofl, But......we do know someone with an Avic that has 5.1 surround sound on it....that's awesome.


Oh! good lord... I just got nailed.....   ;P


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> Oh! good lord... I just got nailed.....   ;P


 You did set me up pretty good for it....


----------



## synyster (Nov 15, 2011)

Shell said:


> That's the thing....I don't mind helping noobs, even when the topic has been discussed a million times already. We were all new once, and I have no problem with that.
> 
> My personal issue arises with the noobs that join, and then act like they own the place. They haven't "paid their dues" so to speak on the forum. They ask for advice and argue it, get mad at other members or offended, and say things when they haven't been around long enough to get to know anyone...those are the sort of things that frustrate me.
> 
> If they're eager to learn, and respectful, it's all good, and I will take the time to help as much as I can.


What Shell said!

---------- Post added 11-15-2011 at 10:37 AM ----------




Shell said:


> You did set me up pretty good for it....


I know, I saw it coming before you even posted


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> I know, I saw it coming before you even posted


That's awesome....  ok I'm not going to derail this any further.....lol


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 15, 2011)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> I KNOW something that my ts do that no other ts do... live at my house..HA!


 *throws rotten fruit at TGirl* 

LOL!!!  

None of my spiders should have their own reality show or anything, but when I first got my very first tarantula, she would throw anything on top of her hide onto the substrate.  At that time, I had the idea that I would keep perfect, pretty habitats.  I arranged moss and fake roses on top of the log hide just for her to push all my hard work on the ground.  Soon I realized that all my hard work was ruining all _her _hard work, gave up, and became a spider hoarder.  
:giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torrid (Nov 15, 2011)

Walk Alone said:


> I had the idea that I would keep perfect, pretty habitats.  I arranged moss and fake roses on top of the log hide just for her to push all my hard work on the ground.  Soon I realized that all my hard work was ruining all _her _hard work, gave up, and became a spider hoarder.
> :giggle:


I have a feeling the exact same thing is going to happen to me. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2011)

i USED to have a L. parahybana that would take the glass rocks (those lil flat half marble things) out of his water dish and move them all around his cage.  he loved to redecorate his home which is good for me cuz it took alot of guesswork away


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 15, 2011)

grayzone said:


> i USED to have a L. parahybana that would take the glass rocks (those lil flat half marble things) out of his water dish and move them all around his cage.  he loved to redecorate his home which is good for me cuz it took alot of guesswork away






I have a _B. smithi_ that does that, too.  She buries her hide, moves the marbles, and threatens me for even mentioning it.  lol


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 15, 2011)

yah, this thread isnt scientific in nature, notably tarantulas dont have exceptions in their behaviour. However its about people stories which are great
If my tarantula does something that is "rare" or something I dont believe others dont to (uprooting my plants, flipping over a plastic cup hide etc.)
it doesnt matter if its not abnormal behaviour, people can relate and that is cool. :3


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 15, 2011)

LucasNorth said:


> yah, this thread isnt scientific in nature, notably tarantulas dont have exceptions in their behaviour. However its about people stories which are great
> If my tarantula does something that is "rare" or something I dont believe others dont to (uprooting my plants, flipping over a plastic cup hide etc.)
> it doesnt matter if its not abnormal behaviour, people can relate and that is cool. :3


Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 15, 2011)

Shell said:


> My personal issue arises with the noobs that join, and then act like they own the place. They haven't "paid their dues"
> QUOTE]
> Dues!?! What dues?  No one said anything about dues when I joined -- now I will never be a memberoh:Okay, I admit it, I took liberties with the post.:giggle:And yes, I am old enough to know better.


----------



## hassman789 (Nov 15, 2011)

My 2 inch + B. smithi has turned everything in her enclosure upside down. Her watercap waterdish, toilet paper tube hide, and all the fake plants are perfectly upside down...


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 15, 2011)

> One of my 6 G. Rosea sits like a pokie


Several of my terrestrials do periodic pokie imitations.  Has been disconcerting at times since I don't do pokies...
Mostly my tarantulas just act like, well, tarantulas.


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 15, 2011)

Intresting responses from all! Definetly shows a spectrum of tarantula owners. I feel there is almost a spectrum of attitudes on the hobby

Pet |-----------------|Biological specimen
If you see your tarantula as a pet, give it a name and try and give some personality to its actions you fall more towards one side and vice versa
I know I personally get enjoyment from mocking my slings when they act all tough, or calling my pink toe a wussy when she is surplanted from her hide by a cricket.
Maybe ill make a test to try and gauge where people fall on my scale... maybe


----------



## advan (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> True! There's always the exceptions with tarantulas(kind of like grammer in English, ha).  Thanks for clarifying that for future readers :smile:





synyster said:


> And also, _Avicularia versicolor_ are known for kicking and do have an urticating patch on top of the opisthosoma, allowing them to kick the setae like other known kickers. They just don't use it as much.


Yeah, but who knows if they're even _Avicularia_. ;P  >>Click<<

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hassman789 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd say I'm somewhere in the middle of the scale. I only have a name for one of my tarantulas (of 3) I just can't think of names for the others. I don't really study them (for them to be specimens) just find what they do interesting. And I think it's also cute and funny what they do, so pets. More pets to me I think, even if they don't have names.


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2011)

hey hassman i know this is off topic , but id recommend losing the tp tube hide and just getting a real one... cardboard can absorb moisture and create bacteria


----------



## Skull Kid (Nov 15, 2011)

My G. rosea climbs the right side of her tank and immediately turns around and gets back down, then chills in the same spot for about an hour or so. It's ALWAYS the right side, never the left. And it's in the exact same spot, too. It's funny to watch.

I've only begun to question what they do when we're NOT looking..

It's like Paranormal Activity..but with tarantulas.  Haha!


----------



## synyster (Nov 16, 2011)

advan said:


> Yeah, but who knows if they're even _Avicularia_. ;P  >>Click<<


I remember reading that post. They haven't officialized anything yet but true, we're probably talking about a completely different genus here 

I wonder how long it will take before they officially undo the Avicularia mess. Well, at least a part of it...


----------



## Fever (Nov 16, 2011)

When I took my G.Rosea's egg sac away she decided to adopt the little humidity gauge that's in her tank as her new egg sac...turned it, walked around with it, defended it.... I wish I could have gotten pictures of her with it, but by the time I'd thought of taking pictures I'd already removed the gauge.


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 16, 2011)

Fever said:


> When I took my G.Rosea's egg sac away she decided to adopt the little humidity gauge that's in her tank as her new egg sac...turned it, walked around with it, defended it.... I wish I could have gotten pictures of her with it, but by the time I'd thought of taking pictures I'd already removed the gauge.


Thats too cool!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Nov 16, 2011)

advan said:


> Yeah, but who knows if they're even _Avicularia_. ;P  >>Click<<


Thanks for posting this, advan.  I hadn't seen it, quite interesting.


----------



## advan (Nov 16, 2011)

Shell said:


> Thanks for posting this, advan.  I hadn't seen it, quite interesting.


No problem.


----------



## natebugman (Nov 16, 2011)

One of my rosehairs spends most of her time curled up next to her water dish with at least three of her feet on it. If I try to take it out to clean it, she holds on to it and won't let go. I usually have to get a brush or tongs to get her away from the dish so I can have it.

My Aphonopelma sp. "New River" likes to sit with her abdomen in her water bowl and prop herself against the side of her cage. She'll just sit there for hours/days. She is also very protective of her water bowl, routinely snapping at and biting my brush as I try to move her away from it so I can wash it. Any other time, she will readily flee into her hide or one of her tunnels.


----------



## ijmccollum (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, I am amused.  I determined that some of my T's we're big enough for water dishes -- small tissue cell dishes.  The A. Versi, G. Pulchra are not yet interested.  The versi just molted and the pulchra is walled up, I assume currently molting. My LP and Klugi appear possive. The klugi slapped the dish as soon as the water hit the container and both are now keeping a "hand" on their dishes. It will be interesting to see what they are doing with them in a week's time.  The LP has been rather sedentary while the klugi likes to redecorate.  Both are due for an upgrade in habitat. Ack, the time conundrum!


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 13, 2012)

My B. smithi hugs the glass whenever she wants food.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Sep 13, 2012)

My Avics favourite place in her whole enclosure is hanging from the humidity gauge lol 

I've heard other peoples Rosies do this, but one of mine will lie on the ground with her legs spread straight out horizontally on the ground! 

BEST ONE: My other rosie, Morgoth, takes pieces of bark in his terrarium and stacks them on top of each other to make little towers, I'm not kidding =P He
once got one 3 pieces of bark high! No idea how he managed that, he's an architect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ijmccollum (Sep 13, 2012)

Crowley said:


> BEST ONE: My other rosie, Morgoth, takes pieces of bark in his terrarium and stacks them on top of each other to make little towers, I'm not kidding =P He
> once got one 3 pieces of bark high! No idea how he managed that, he's an architect


I want pictures of this................puleeze!


----------



## ragnarokxg (Sep 13, 2012)

My persephone covers her eyes with her front four legs when she is just chilling near the front of her enclosure like she is playing peak a boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Who (Sep 13, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> I want pictures of this................puleeze!


+1 and give him a set of Jenga for Christmas


----------



## Smeagol57 (Sep 13, 2012)

My lp's do the pokie impression after molts. Makes it super easy to measure them! Very odd looking but helpful in that way.


----------



## Smeagol57 (Sep 13, 2012)

Also my LP's fake me out with death curl from time to time! Scares me to death. They're just juvies for crying out loud!


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 14, 2012)

G. rosea tries to drag her ping pong ball up the side of the tank.
B. boehmei washes her ping pong ball periodically, moving it from her hide, into the water bowl, then back into her hide.  From hide to water bowl is uphill.
B. smithi carries his prey items to his water bowl then balances on the marbles in his bowl while consuming his meal.


----------



## advan (Sep 14, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> B. smithi carries his prey items to his water bowl then balances on the marbles in his bowl while consuming his meal.


You're over cooking the crickets, they're a little dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 14, 2012)

advan said:


> You're over cooking the crickets, they're a little dry.


Well, had I known that he wanted them with some "moo" left in them....  I did offer well, medium or rare, the boy needs to learn how to speak up!  LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Sep 14, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> ::  LOL!!
> 
> Anyways...I KNOW something that my ts do that no other ts do... live at my house..HA!


LoL........


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 14, 2012)

I plan on testing this at various times, but apparently my MF H lividum loves to "dance" to Pantera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2012)

ragnarokxg said:


> My persephone covers her eyes with her front four legs when she is just chilling near the front of her enclosure like she is playing peak a boo


Mine do that when they get startled or uncomfortable...My Emilia hasnt quite adjusted yet and spends much of her time covering her eyes with her front legs.  My Avic does it if I accidentally knock something on the table he sits on.  Hes much more laid back though and recovers within seconds.

---------- Post added 09-29-2012 at 05:40 PM ----------

while were at this, i flippin love this thread.  ive seen a lot of these same behaviors in my own.  my rosie actually somehow crushed her ping pong ball.  it made me nervous, i am glad she didnt get her fangs stuck or anything.  i didnt see it happen, it was just...deflated looking one day.  i tossed it out.  

my avic used to love his hydrometer.  it was his little circular disc buddy.  chilled on it all day until i removed it because it seemed more pertinent to measure the humidity overall in the room than just in the tank.  also, it was one of those stupid unreliable ones.

im sure there are other quirks ive noted, i just need a bit more time to think.  thanks to whoever resurrected this, i wasnt around when it started.


----------



## Luminary (Sep 29, 2012)

My baby L.P. has a toilet. He has a little jewelry box that I gave him as a hide. He quickly pulled out all the substrate & now only goes in there to poop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cerialkiller (Sep 29, 2012)

Luminary said:


> My baby L.P. has a toilet. He has a little jewelry box that I gave him as a hide. He quickly pulled out all the substrate & now only goes in there to poop.


At least its potty trained...lol

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## seacowst (Oct 1, 2012)

my b.albo pounds to the beat when i have my sub woofers on,he pounds the ground in sync with the beat perfetly then stops when the song is over


----------



## ragnarokxg (Oct 1, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Mine do that when they get startled or uncomfortable...My Emilia hasnt quite adjusted yet and spends much of her time covering her eyes with her front legs.  My Avic does it if I accidentally knock something on the table he sits on.  Hes much more laid back though and recovers within seconds.


I thought that was the case because my G. rosea does the same when she is startled or not wanting to be bothered.  But my A. avic Persephone though does it just randomly, but it seems more when she is sitting next to the door or the glass and then seems happy to come onto our hands at that point to be held.


----------



## kitkatie (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't understand the ping pong ball thing. Why would you put them in their enclosures? Do they actually enjoy having "toys"?


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 24, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Several of my terrestrials do periodic pokie imitations.  Has been disconcerting at times since I don't do pokies...
> Mostly my tarantulas just act like, well, tarantulas.


My A.versi, Taz, apparently thinks (s)he's a pokie, too! It indeed is a little creepy.


----------



## advan (Oct 24, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> since I don't do pokies....


Care to update us on this statement?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2012)

oop: in water dish, seriously what the heck, whenever he can. I change it, the night passes, here we go again, white thick substance all ovet the water dish. Change its position to the completely other side of tank? Nope, here goes the poop again! I stopped to care and change it only once every two weeks. It don't get mouldy or anything, so it's not of a big health problem. But it is friggin gross to see.

And another one empty his water dish whenever i put water, water never managed to be in the cup for more than 12 hours. I stopped it and just mist it every other day, and put water once in month in case he becomes thirsty.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Oct 24, 2012)

seacowst said:


> my b.albo pounds to the beat when i have my sub woofers on,he pounds the ground in sync with the beat perfetly then stops when the song is over


THAT is awesome!


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 24, 2012)

E. cyanognathus throws rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 24, 2012)

My mature P. irminia burrows.


----------



## DrVenom24 (Oct 24, 2012)

my A.diversipes also hang's his front legs out lol


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Formerphobe View Post
> since I don't do pokies....





advan said:


> Care to update us on this statement?


Yeah, I guess I'd better retract previous statements, Chad.  
There is another thread more on topic but, yes, I am now a pokie keeper.  
And multiple Psalmos, too!  LOL



> I don't understand the ping pong ball thing. Why would you put them in their enclosures? Do they actually enjoy having "toys"?


To see what they would do with them.  It's hard to evaluate tarantula 'enjoyment' but, they do not seem stressed by the ping pong balls.  Nor do they think they are egg sacs (especially not the males...).  Gives them something besides substrate, water bowls, and tank decor to move around.  No different, really, than people putting skulls, skeletons, etc in the enclosures.


----------



## Furret (Oct 25, 2012)

My g. rosea has a weird habit of flipping over its water dish at least three times a day. I don't know what she's trying to prove to me, but...


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 25, 2012)

My LL P. subfusca has some serious additude. Im not sure if its typical but this little female is always flipping over on her back and slapping at me at the slightest disturbance. Reminds me alot of the few P. ornata that ive kept.


----------



## jgod790 (Oct 25, 2012)

deathkorps said:


> my immature male rosea does that on occasion as well. i had a good chuckle the first time i saw it like that.


 My mature female G. rosea sits like a pokie rather often. I think it is cool.


----------



## TheRadBrad (Jul 15, 2017)

SuzukiSwift said:


> My Avics favourite place in her whole enclosure is hanging from the humidity gauge lol
> 
> I've heard other peoples Rosies do this, but one of mine will lie on the ground with her legs spread straight out horizontally on the ground!
> 
> ...



More like: arachnitect!!


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 16, 2017)

My old MM _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ has become obsessed with webbing the interior of his hide, especially the bottom, layer upon layer until it has become a thick mat that his tarsi occasionally snag in. The weird part is that he occasionally lies on his back in there. The first time I saw it, I thought he was going to attempt a post-ultimate molt but no, not yet, just chillin'.


----------

